# [Apache & MySql] IP-Adresse vom Web auf Lokal



## Snodri (22. März 2005)

Hallo

hab hier zwar schon einiges gestöbert, das Ergebnis ist aber noch nicht richtig.

Problem:
Haben im Internet ein CMS & Internetseite neu installiert, besitzen aber nicht die Programme für eine lokale Installation. Zum Start der Internetseite auf dem Lokalen (Schläbtop)-Server bringt er aber immer die Meldung : "Für diese URL nicht erlaubt". Benötigt dazu die IP-Adresse aus dem Netz 000.000.00.000.

Versuchte durch Servername und/oder Virtual host hier weiter zu kommen. Doch bis jetzt ohne Erfolg: Netzwerkproblem beim Aufruf von:  h ttp://000.000.00.000/verzeichnis.

Wie muss Apache & MySql oder Schläbtop konfiguriert werden, dass die IP-Adresse vom Internet akzeptiert wird ?

Servus & Merci für die Hilfe
Snodri

PS.
Hab extra Apache & Co xy deinstalliert und die neuste Version von xampp aufgespielt. Sonst läuft Win2K


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. März 2005)

Snodri hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab extra Apache & Co xy deinstalliert und die neuste Version von xampp aufgespielt. Sonst läuft Win2K


Der Apache, läuft der auch, wenn du per IP drauf zugreifen willst?
Ist er über http://localhost erreichbar?


----------



## Snodri (22. März 2005)

über http://localhost ist er erreichbar.
Aber das CMS fragt zur Überprüfung die IP-Adresse ab und gibt das Programm nur für die vom Internet frei. Änderungen sind somit nur dann machbar/sichtbar.


----------

